# How to delete multiple books from Kindle?



## AndreaB781 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello everyone. 

My friend gave me his complete collection of kindle books which came to about 1400 books.  I have the kindle from last year- Kindle Keyboard with wifi.  Anyway since I have all these books now, my kindle is running very slow, and I want to delete some selections and just add the books from my computer when I'm ready.  Anyone know how to delete 1300+ books at once?? Thank you in advance !


----------



## chipbutty (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't think there's a quick way of doing that on the Kindle itself. If you download Calibre it will do it for you easily enough.

Sent from my ZTE-BLADE using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you want the books available to you on that Kindle, you can connect the Kindle via USB and drag the documents folder to your PC for later reinstall.  Then, go to the documents folder on the Kindle and delete all the books.  (Or, use Calbre, as suggested below to both copy the books off the device and then remove them.)  But doing it directly is very simple, and you'd have to hook the Kindle up to the computer to use Calibre anyway.

Or, if you don't want any of the books, restore to factory settings and they will all be removed.  This is no doubt the simplest way if you don't want access to the books later.

Note that, according to Amazon's licensing, all of his books (the ones from Amazon) should have been removed from the device when he gave it to you, as he is not allowed to give away the books, they are licensed only to him.  Just sayin'.

Hope this helps.

Betsy
Betsy


----------



## AndreaB781 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you everyone!


----------

